# Moto Maxx (i.e the Droid Turbo) is heading to India next



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2015)

It looks like Motorola's Droid Turbo is headed to India, if a recent tweet by e-retailer Flipkart is any indication. The image in question makes a reference to the "ballistic nylon" back finish that is exclusive to the Droid Turbo. The device will be marketed as Moto Maxx in the country.

Full story

*twitter.com/Flipkart/status/568303371175600129


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2015)

Any news on estimated price?


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2015)

It is retailing around 600 USD without contract in USA. So my guess is it would not be less than 38k 

But the specs are mouthwatering 

1440 x 2560 pixels (~565 ppi pixel density) 5.2 inch display
SD 805 Quad-core 2.7 GHz Krait 450 + Adreno 420
32/64 GB, 3 GB RAM
21MP Dual LED Camera
3900 mAh battery
Ballistic Nylon and DuPont Kevlar reinforced by Metallized Glass Fiber
Water resistant nano coating


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

dat battery,display and cpu-gpu tho!! truly a flagship hardware wise,puts nexus 6 to shame imho


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2015)

38k ? for those specs ? Wow, id say thats pretty vfm


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> 38k ? for those specs ? Wow, id say thats pretty vfm



At least. My bet would be 41.5k to 43k


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2015)

lywyre said:


> At least. My bet would be 41.5k to 43k



good guess. won't cost less than 40k. 42-45k (32GB/64GB) looks more likely.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2015)

Motorola confirms Maxx will be it's costliest device.
Set to approx 49k
Source:TOI


----------



## lywyre (Feb 20, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Motorola confirms Maxx will be it's costliest device.
> Set to approx 49k
> Source:TOI



:O 
4k too much? (64GB)


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

It is selling for about 49k and Moto launch phones at a similar price worldwide so I guess India launch will also be about 49k and all of a sudden Nexus 6 is cheap.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2015)

GG Moto.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 20, 2015)

other upcoming devices to fight with Moto Maxx..
ZTE Nubia X6
Asus ZenFone Zoom (ZX550)
Xiaomi Mi Note Pro
Motorola DROID Turbo
Sony Xperia Z4
Sony Xperia ZL2
Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML
HTC Butterfly 2


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> other upcoming devices to fight with Moto Maxx..
> ZTE Nubia X6
> Asus ZenFone Zoom (ZX550)
> Xiaomi Mi Note Pro
> ...



Droid Turbo and Maxx are same


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a Nexus killer. 
Wondering how much part of its planning goes to Google and how much to Lennovo.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> This is a Nexus killer.
> Wondering how much part of its planning goes to Google and how much to Lennovo.



Google is not concerned because N6 is out of league.N6 is a phablet and this is a flagship killer.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Google is not concerned because N6 is out of league.N6 is a phablet and this is a flagship killer.



Flagship killer with a flagship price


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Moto Maxxx/Turbo is up for Pre-order on flipkart @ 42k !! .
There's also a 10% discount on american express cards, which would bring down the price to 37.8k...  Seems Decently priced ,eh ?? 

Link : Moto Turbo Price in India - Buy Moto Turbo Black 64 Online - Motorola : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

For 42k all I need to wait for One m9 and s6 prices to be floored to the public. If they are about 45 to 46k I might get them or else this would be my one m8 upgrade.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am tempted to get a Motorola but there ASS is non existent. Which makes me wary against buying it. 

What does ballistic nylon have to do in durability of this phone. I mean would it be more resistant to drops or be shock resistant?

Sony z series still look much better look wise.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I am tempted to get a Motorola but there ASS is non existent. Which makes me wary against buying it.
> 
> What does ballistic nylon have to do in durability of this phone. I mean would it be more resistant to drops or be shock resistant?
> 
> Sony z series still look much better look wise.



Moto service for phones is better than Sony and Samsung actually
also xperia phones may be discontinued (rumoured) 
if i had to buy a 40k phone right now,i would ensure it wont stop production etc and ASS or atleast availability of parts


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Moto service for phones is better than Sony and Samsung actually
> also xperia phones may be discontinued (rumoured)
> if i had to buy a 40k phone right now,i would ensure it wont stop production etc and ASS or atleast availability of parts



On what basis are you compairing Sony ASS with motorola?
I don't see any service centers for motorola. Also with sony always had good experience as far as ASS is concerned.

Its rumoured that sony mobiles might close down. But, that's not because they made bad handsets and had bad ASS.

Motorola is a different story. I don't think online service can be compared to offline one.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> On what basis are you compairing Sony ASS with motorola?
> I don't see any service centers for motorola. Also with sony always had good experience as far as ASS is concerned.
> 
> Its rumoured that sony mobiles might close down. But, that's not because they made bad handsets and had bad ASS.
> ...



well for sony,their phones and laptops service was rather bad
for all other products it is good

Xperia phones have had issues for a while now-lack of updates,Self cracking screen issue,overheating etc
Moto may not have as many service centres as sony but its service is better

just having a service centre isnt enough,the working is more important...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

WD provides online service and it is beyond expectations. If Moto can provide anything close to that ot will be awesome.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> WD provides online service and it is beyond expectations. If Moto can provide anything close to that ot will be awesome.



yeah so far Moto has kept up its RMA promises etc properly
only time will tell if its better than Nokia/Microsoft and WD


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2015)

so.. its 42K Moto Turbo Price in India - Buy Moto Turbo Black 64 Online - Motorola : Flipkart.com


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> so.. its 42K Moto Turbo Price in India - Buy Moto Turbo Black 64 Online - Motorola : Flipkart.com



still the specs fully justify it unlike samsung flagships , Nexus 6 and 9,iPhone 6


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

And this is why a price tag of 42k on a moto is expensive.


----------

